# DTV Customer Retention Issue



## frapnitz (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking for input from all of you knowledgeable folks out there. I am at the end of my (2nd) 24-month period with DTV......I noticed that new customers are being offered Free HD For Life and Receiver Upgrades (currently have 1 HR-21 box and 2 SD boxes and their Premium package).....talking to one of their reps today, the best she could offer me was $5 off per month for 3 months......Has anyone else had any better luck out there????? 

All advice and guidance greatly appreciated....my only other option in this area is DISH, but would prefer not to switch if possible


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

Check out my post here about what I got.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2592963#post2592963

You have been with them long enough you should be getting the same treatment, dpending on your account status, bills paid on time and all that. If you are at the end of your contract or close to the end of the contract you should be able to get the best deal they are given new subscribers.

If you are looking to upgrade and add some receivers I would suggest when you call the 1800 number and after the computer asks you for your phone number 
Say Cancel Service.

The computer will then reply with
Do you want to change your service or 
Cancel you service

Say cancel

You should be talking to the retention department. I always ask if I am speaking with retention.

Then tell them your situation and ask them what is the best they can do for you.

Be nice and they will be nice.

If you do not feel you are getting the best deal, tell them politely and ask if they can double check if there is anything else they can give you.

Above all, be courteous. They are people doing the best they can at a job just like the rest of us. Besides, a little kindness can get you a long way with them hooking you up with some nice stuff.

Advice on what to ask for depends on what you want&#8230;

NFL Sunday Ticket deal includes the premium programming package for 5 months; but remember to call at the end and lower your programming or you will be stuck with a huge bill.

The Free HD is for 24 months, ask for that, they are giving that away just for calling.

If you want to be able to watch recorded programs in all your rooms of your house, you could ask them for Whole House DVR with internet connection.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe I got lucky. I didnt say "cancel" and just talked to a front line rep. I got 2 receivers (added to the two I currently have) and Deca upgrade with ICK for $80.

I might have been able to push for more, but I was happy.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My signature says it all.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

frapnitz said:


> Looking for input from all of you knowledgeable folks out there. I am at the end of my (2nd) 24-month period with DTV......I noticed that new customers are being offered Free HD For Life and Receiver Upgrades (currently have 1 HR-21 box and 2 SD boxes and their Premium package).....talking to one of their reps today, the best she could offer me was $5 off per month for 3 months......Has anyone else had any better luck out there?????
> 
> All advice and guidance greatly appreciated....my only other option in this area is DISH, but would prefer not to switch if possible


Did you try to get the free HD for two years? You should be able to get that, but you do need to be on autopay.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Did you try to get the free HD for two years? You should be able to get that, but you do need to be on autopay.


You don't have to "try" to get that. Just tell them you want the free HD for 2 years and they'll put you on autopay. Not a big deal. That's not a special deal that they're offering only to new subs.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> My signature says it all.


Yeah, not a lot of details.  Details man, details.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

frapnitz said:


> Looking for input from all of you knowledgeable folks out there. I am at the end of my (2nd) 24-month period with DTV......I noticed that new customers are being offered Free HD For Life and Receiver Upgrades (currently have 1 HR-21 box and 2 SD boxes and their Premium package).....talking to one of their reps today, the best she could offer me was $5 off per month for 3 months......Has anyone else had any better luck out there?????
> 
> All advice and guidance greatly appreciated....my only other option in this area is DISH, but would prefer not to switch if possible


I think one way to get better value out of the call with DirecTV is to tell them all the things you've read about on here that people are getting. Go into detail, then explain to them you would want them too. The worst they say is no, and anything offered is golden. I will be doing this myself in a couple of months, since I've been a customer since March of 2006 and haven't been on a 2 year commitment since May 2009...I'm going to write down all the goodies I've seen folks here receive and ask for them all and see how far I can get.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MartyS said:


> You don't have to "try" to get that. Just tell them you want the free HD for 2 years and they'll put you on autopay. Not a big deal. That's not a special deal that they're offering only to new subs.


Considering when I got it, it took going talking to three different CSRs (one said the only offer was the new customer one, one said I had to have an established autopay previously) to get it done, it isn't always as easy as it should be. That's why I said try. Not everyone is as persistent as I was.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Considering when I got it, it took going talking to three different CSRs (one said the only offer was the new customer one, one said I had to have an established autopay previously) to get it done, it isn't always as easy as it should be. That's why I said try. Not everyone is as persistent as I was.


All it took for me was one simple phone call and about 5 minutes. I guess like always, it depends on the CSR that you get when you call :nono2:


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

frapnitz said:


> Looking for input from all of you knowledgeable folks out there. I am at the end of my (2nd) 24-month period with DTV......I noticed that new customers are being offered Free HD For Life and Receiver Upgrades (currently have 1 HR-21 box and 2 SD boxes and their Premium package).....talking to one of their reps today, the best she could offer me was $5 off per month for 3 months......Has anyone else had any better luck out there?????
> 
> All advice and guidance greatly appreciated....my only other option in this area is DISH, but would prefer not to switch if possible


It is not clear from your post what you are trying to achieve. Is it to get something just because new customers are getting it, or are you trying to lower your cost, possibly due to hardship. If you are trying to lower your cost, why haven't you dropped the Premier package for something more affordable?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MartyS said:


> All it took for me was one simple phone call and about 5 minutes. I guess like always, it depends on the CSR that you get when you call :nono2:


Yes, we call it the "CSR ROULETTE WHEEL"!!!

If you don't get the response you want, politely hang up and call back and get another CSR until you find one who is Polite and Willing to Help You!!!


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

Everyone is upset with Directv giving HD to only new customers and I mean everyone. The only true solution we have is our first amendment right. Directv needs to wake up and smell the roses. It is WE that made them what they are. They advertise being #1 but think about how they got to be number 1 we banded together and bought their service. Now we may also need to do the same Band together and buy other service's. I for one am taking a stand with this and will do what is needed I'm tied to no contract sorry for those that are. Everyone needs to wake up and remember it is WE THE PEOPLE who make or break companies. Either that or we can just sit back and take it. I for one will not Just FOOD FOR THOUGHT! Pass the word its your right!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Truthbetold said:


> Everyone is upset with Directv giving HD to only new customers and I mean everyone. The only true solution we have is our first amendment right. Directv needs to wake up and smell the roses. It is WE that made them what they are. They advertise being #1 but think about how they got to be number 1 we banded together and bought their service. Now we may also need to do the same Band together and buy other service's. I for one am taking a stand with this and will do what is needed I'm tied to no contract sorry for those that are. Everyone needs to wake up and remember it is WE THE PEOPLE who make or break companies. Either that or we can just sit back and take it. I for one will not Just FOOD FOR THOUGHT! Pass the word its your right!


no thanks, don;t do BHL style responses.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Truthbetold said:


> Everyone is upset with Directv giving HD to only new customers and I mean everyone. The only true solution we have is our first amendment right. Directv needs to wake up and smell the roses. It is WE that made them what they are. They advertise being #1 but think about how they got to be number 1 we banded together and bought their service. Now we may also need to do the same Band together and buy other service's. I for one am taking a stand with this and will do what is needed I'm tied to no contract sorry for those that are. Everyone needs to wake up and remember it is WE THE PEOPLE who make or break companies. Either that or we can just sit back and take it. I for one will not Just FOOD FOR THOUGHT! Pass the word its your right!


Hmmm... understand this... a business gets their money. If it's "free" you're paying for it somewhere else.

Welcome to DBS. Interesting to see that you joined today and this is your first post.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

Truthbetold said:


> Everyone is upset with Directv giving HD to only new customers and I mean everyone. The only true solution we have is our first amendment right. Directv needs to wake up and smell the roses. It is WE that made them what they are. They advertise being #1 but think about how they got to be number 1 we banded together and bought their service. Now we may also need to do the same Band together and buy other service's. I for one am taking a stand with this and will do what is needed I'm tied to no contract sorry for those that are. Everyone needs to wake up and remember it is WE THE PEOPLE who make or break companies. Either that or we can just sit back and take it. I for one will not Just FOOD FOR THOUGHT! Pass the word its your right!


Hmmm... do you care to explain just how your "first amendment right" plays into all this? And I don't recall "banding together" with anyone else when I first became a DirecTV customer in 1996.


----------



## debo (Jul 15, 2007)

I started with DirecTV in 1996 full programming and NFL ticket and monthly service.
Just over a year ago I called to upgrade to a new DRV since I never had one and wanted to get one for free or a nice discount. I had never called and asked for anything in the past and still had two of my original SD receivers. When HD was released years prior I paid full boat for the upgrade. Well after three weeks and talking to customer retention I was stunned how they held the line on 199.00 fee to purchase the DVR. So I canceled and went to DISH.
Within a week I received four phone calls form Direc wanting to know why I canceled my service, received the we want you back offers in the mail paying up to 200.00 of my cancellation fee of DISH.
One year later I canceled with DISH and DirecTV provided the following.
Paid cancellation fee 192.00
New HR24-500's free
New H24-100's free
HD Free for two years
Three months Showtime and Starz
30.00 a month off programming for one year.
Free Redzone

Here is a recap of what this cost them.
$1850.00 in programming I would have paid them last year.
$460.00 in discounts for this years programming (this isn't counting the Showtime & Starz promotion) that I would not have received if I continued as their customer.
$192.00 for the cancellation fee.
Grand total $2502.00
Just to give me better equipment than I originally asked for.
Corporate America isn't it wonderful!


----------



## gosforth (Jan 11, 2008)

skidadesert79,

I've read your posts plus the one you gave the link to and went armed with that information to customer retention.

I've been a DTV customer since '03 and done a number of 2-year contracts and negotiated some great deals with them so I felt well equipped to accomplish what I wanted.

Well, unfortunately they would not budge on giving me 2.5 of the 3 receivers for free. They wanted me to pay $115 odd...and we hadn't even discussed the programming yet.

I calmly explained that I was switching to Comcast where I didn't have to pay for any equipment and I was yet to ever pay for any equipment from DTV ever (this is true actually) and I wasn't going to start now. I said there was no point in continuing the discussion with regard to some of the benefits I wanted on the programming side if we did not have an agreement on the hardware....so he asked about confirming my cancellation! He said this was the best they could offer.

I said I would have to get back to them on the exact cancellation date once I had got my install time from Comcast. I have no intention of actually switching to Comcast. I'll stop watching TV before I switch to Comcast.

He said he would log the offer into the system in case I changed my mind. I said there was no need to do that as I had no plan to accept it.

So what advice would you suggest now? Call another retention rep later in the day or another day and see if the manager on duty at the time is more agreeable to a better offer? Just keep at it until I get them to give in?


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would do what the rest of us do from time to time.

Block out an hour or so of your time and play the CSR roulette game.

Call then back and get to retention again. 

explain your needs and your side of the story, be polite and see what happens.

Some CSR's i have spoken with lately have started to catch on to the "cancel" ploy. They know we are not going to cancel.

Just keep trying. It is called Customer Service, not give them everything they want. Remember to attempt to keep your needs in mind, but also they are in this to make money. Hopefully the CSR will understand that by getting you for two more years of a contract they will make money back.


----------



## frapnitz (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanx for all of the input......went the e-mail route, and wound up with $10 off for 12 months.....which is the same as free HD and didn't have to sign up for Auto-pay......good enough for now, particularly with Dish having all of their problems with Fox Sports.....once again.....thanx.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Gosforth & Skinadesert -- I quit DirecTV when I wanted to upgrade from SD to HD. When I first told DirecTV that I wanted to cancel, they told me the best they could do was $200 (plus installation) for an HD DVR. When I actually cancelled my DirecTV service, they lowered the price to $99 for the HD DVR. I switched to Comcast anyway because Comcast was still cheaper, and I had too many other problems with DirecTV to continue with the company.

After I switched to Comcast, DirecTV started offering me incredible offers to come back, including free equipment, monthly discounts, etc. Even today, almost 2 years after I cancelled, they contact me several times a month offering the sun and moon to come back.


If you are looking for discounts that other customers or new customers are getting, you might actually do better by cancelling, rather than just threatening to cancel.


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

dcandmc said:


> Hmmm... do you care to explain just how your "first amendment right" plays into all this? And I don't recall "banding together" with anyone else when I first became a DirecTV customer in 1996.


"first amendment right" Being truth but total Sarcasm truly all we as Not *NEW* Customers. We all ***** but it will resolve nothing. As for banding together we do that without knowing it and large companies depend on it. We join together and are screwed together. I have had service since March 1997 and as you I'm sure were not their only customers in that year. Hence Banding! They also depend on us banded from not talking with each other about what one is getting that the other is not this I've proven again and again throughout the years. I as I said this time am taking a stand (alone or Not) finding another maybe not the right move but saving money is a definite possibility with the FREE HD. How true the statement There Is Strength In Numbers. Hope this clarified it for you.


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

debo said:


> I started with DirecTV in 1996 full programming and NFL ticket and monthly service.
> Just over a year ago I called to upgrade to a new DRV since I never had one and wanted to get one for free or a nice discount. I had never called and asked for anything in the past and still had two of my original SD receivers. When HD was released years prior I paid full boat for the upgrade. Well after three weeks and talking to customer retention I was stunned how they held the line on 199.00 fee to purchase the DVR. So I canceled and went to DISH.
> Within a week I received four phone calls form Direc wanting to know why I canceled my service, received the we want you back offers in the mail paying up to 200.00 of my cancellation fee of DISH.
> One year later I canceled with DISH and DirecTV provided the following.
> ...


I hear you 100% but getting to where you are now took you taking a stand. It truly shouldn't have to be this way but IS. Try explaining this to Directv is impossible I know I've tried if you were *important* to them as a (single) customer then you never would have had to SWITCH to being with. Its the first step that is the hardest! Glad to see You Took A STAND! Corporate America At Its Finest.


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

Upstream said:


> Gosforth & Skinadesert -- I quit DirecTV when I wanted to upgrade from SD to HD. When I first told DirecTV that I wanted to cancel, they told me the best they could do was $200 (plus installation) for an HD DVR. When I actually cancelled my DirecTV service, they lowered the price to $99 for the HD DVR. I switched to Comcast anyway because Comcast was still cheaper, and I had too many other problems with DirecTV to continue with the company.
> 
> After I switched to Comcast, DirecTV started offering me incredible offers to come back, including free equipment, monthly discounts, etc. Even today, almost 2 years after I cancelled, they contact me several times a month offering the sun and moon to come back.
> 
> If you are looking for discounts that other customers or new customers are getting, you might actually do better by cancelling, rather than just threatening to cancel.


I believe that's exactly what its going to take no matter whom you talk with at DTV the offers always change with the next REP. Through out all the years I've been a customer I wish I had a dollar for every time I said. You REPS need to get on the same page with offers and commissions aren't everything I'd have FREE service for years. . ......


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Truthbetold said:


> I hear you 100% but getting to where you are now took you taking a stand. It truly shouldn't have to be this way but IS. Try explaining this to Directv is impossible I know I've tried if you were *important* to them as a (single) customer then you never would have had to SWITCH to being with. Its the first step that is the hardest! Glad to see You Took A STAND! Corporate America At Its Finest.


Any chance that it is related to the number of cancelations that D* may see in a month, and when in that month they see them? Kinda like the old days of buying a car near the end of the month to get a better deal? If someone cancels early in that month, are they less liley to get a good retention deal than later that month?

Sometimes a seller is calling your bluff, as they are instructed not to cave into threats. Once the customer is gone, they "realize" who they lost. Another possibility is that "Retention" and "New Customers" are two different departments with two different targets and goals...


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

frapnitz said:


> Thanx for all of the input......went the e-mail route, and wound up with $10 off for 12 months.....which is the same as free HD and didn't have to sign up for Auto-pay......good enough for now, particularly with Dish having all of their problems with Fox Sports.....once again.....thanx.


$10.00 for 12 mo has got to be one of the REP's (offer them this) lines. I've had Many years of this offer for having channels freezing now and again. I think its like saying lets go to lunch. EVERYDAY!


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

gosforth said:


> skidadesert79,
> 
> I've read your posts plus the one you gave the link to and went armed with that information to customer retention.
> 
> ...


Simply hang up and call yet another rep see how quick the offer changes. I've spent countless hours through the years and they are NEVER on the same page. As someone else stated I believe its going to take changing service to get noticed. Maybe SAD BUT TRUE!


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

erosroadie said:


> Any chance that it is related to the number of cancelations that D* may see in a month, and when in that month they see them? Kinda like the old days of buying a car near the end of the month to get a better deal? If someone cancels early in that month, are they less liley to get a good retention deal than later that month?
> 
> Sometimes a seller is calling your bluff, as they are instructed not to cave into threats. Once the customer is gone, they "realize" who they lost. Another possibility is that "Retention" and "New Customers" are two different departments with two different targets and goals...


Highly likely but as I stated it shouldn't have to be this way but truly is this way. I believe I get more out of talking to the wall then DTV reps. I'm sure they run reports daily to see connects and disconnects. But waiting for the customer to quit is insanity on their part. I worked for a paging company and know from the experience it was the same. Understanding why is the big question needing answered. I truly believe Upper Management is not seeing the full picture of *NEW* Customers compared to those that quit service and then come back that's not *NEW*.


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

MartyS said:


> Hmmm... understand this... a business gets their money. If it's "free" you're paying for it somewhere else.
> 
> Welcome to DBS. Interesting to see that you joined today and this is your first post.


Thanks for the welcome there are many more that sit back in the shadows I'm sure. Truly Nothing In Life Is FREE...


----------



## Truthbetold (Oct 7, 2010)

3 Examples of Never On The Same Page with Offers. 

Offer 1
DTV Offer 10/04 
1. HD DVR at half price $99.00 plus a 24 month agreement. 
2. HD Would Also Be Free seeing a customer since 1997 
3. DVR Service would not be use So that would also be NC. 
Total Upgrade would be $99.00 and taxes
I have reviewed your account, and I have verified that the information provided in our previous email is accurate and correct. We understand that this is an important topic for you and appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts with us. While all of our offers are made at our discretion, DIRECTV strives to provide excellent incentives to all customers both new and existing, please call us

Offer 2 10/06
Since you have been a valuable DIRECTV customer we can give you an HD DVR receiver for only $99 with free installation and free delivery and handling of the equipment.Please note that this offer is available for a limited time only and if you accept this offer, it will include a programming agreement of 24 months on top of any programming agreement you may already be under. Additionally, a DVR service fee and an HD Access fee are required with an HD DVR upgrade. If you'd like to take advantage of this discounted equipment upgrade offer, please call us

Offer 3 10/07
You can add an HD Receiver for $99 or an HD DVR for $199 (applicable taxes, shipping & handling charges may also apply). Depending on your individual equipment/system setup, a $49 installation fee may apply. A representative can tell you if an installation charge will apply when you place your order. Or, if you choose to upgrade online, any installation fees will be presented to you prior to completing your order. This would include a 24 month programming agreement. Please Call Us

Not calling back I'm waiting for other competitors offers I see this as time for change.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Your not the mystery man, your The Shadow!


----------



## slls (Jun 25, 2009)

I was given the $5 and said I will think about it. She said while your thinking about it I will give you $10 of for 6 months, didn't want 2 yr auto-pay. No contract.


----------



## greenrun99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Well my 2 year contract is up and I am trying to get this..

SD upgrade to HD receiver
Additional HDDVR receiver
Whole home DVR service added

Now this is something that I believe is offered to new customers, however they would only give me the receivers, and charge me $99 for the whole home dvr.. thats crazy I turned it down.. he was going back and forth between $99 for whole home install and $49 for install of receivers added on there.. Has anyone been able to get this, I wasnt eligible for any package upgrades or discounts as I have most of the ones they give probably (and ST for $80).. just curious if people were able to get this kind of deal when upping the 2 year.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

if you guys have uverse, i believe they have no contract, at leeast they do for our area., you should cancel, switch to that for a bit and then you can go back when they give you a real offer.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

greenrun99 said:


> Well my 2 year contract is up and I am trying to get this..
> 
> SD upgrade to HD receiver
> Additional HDDVR receiver
> ...


That was actually a great deal, and if want to stick with D* and get the upgrades, you would be foolish not to take that deal. For the most part, new customers don't get an HD reciever, and HD DVR and Whole home MRV install for free either. They can get up to 4 rooms installed for free, but not HD and/or HDDVRs, thats an upgraded cost....


----------



## greenrun99 (Aug 31, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> That was actually a great deal, and if want to stick with D* and get the upgrades, you would be foolish not to take that deal. For the most part, new customers don't get an HD reciever, and HD DVR and Whole home MRV install for free either. They can get up to 4 rooms installed for free, but not HD and/or HDDVRs, thats an upgraded cost....


I guess you were right, I called back last night and asked about the whole home and the receivers, was turned down then.. and then he offered the setup for $266 or something.. of course I wasnt gonna take that and said I would just take the receivers and renew the 2 year.. and he said that would be $100 for the installs.. and of course that isnt what i was told before so he said they dont see previous offers.. and now like everyone else I get to play CSR Roulette!! yay!! where you could win big prizes (and a 2 yr commitment)


----------



## doubleatheman (Dec 29, 2007)

Humm free HD for life, 

Would they do that for someone like me (got hooked up to directv 30 months ago) (24 month contract is long over) 

I only have one tv, with hd, no dvr, choice extra package. I pay $73 a month. Id like to get that down, as $73 for basic no DVR service is pricey! getting free hd would be nice.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

doubleatheman said:


> Humm free HD for life,
> 
> Would they do that for someone like me (got hooked up to directv 30 months ago) (24 month contract is long over)
> 
> I only have one tv, with hd, no dvr, choice extra package. I pay $73 a month. Id like to get that down, as $73 for basic no DVR service is pricey! getting free hd would be nice.


Free HD for 24 months is available to any customer who signs up for, or is already signed up for automatic billpay. Just call and ask for it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Figured I should call again since my credits ran out this past month. Have been running the Whole Home DVR service with my home network and no DECA's since the beta started so I was interested in getting DECA's etc installed. They are coming next weekend to install all necessary hardware for free.

Also asked for any programming credits and got $20 off for six months and $10 off for 12 months in addition to Starz and Showtime for 6 months. 

Pretty happy to lower my bill and get some free hardware to get the house wired up officially with the Whole Home DVR.


----------



## virtualmatt (Oct 12, 2010)

Thought I'd chime in as a new customer. I ordered the service on 8/22 but wasn't able to be installed until 10/5. I got the following items with my deal coming from Comcast:

HR24-200
H23-600
SD Receiver, not sure of the model
MRV (DECA on H23)
Free HD for life
Free Installation
Highest tier of programming free for 5 months
NFL Sunday Ticket for 59.99/5 months

It was taking so long for my install to happen I called to complain and received 3 months of Cinemax for free, hopefully that is applied after my first 5 free months.

Also, I paid $75 to have the Internet Connection Kit installed a week later at which time they put a splitter in my attic and wired my 2 bedrooms upstairs as a part of getting it going (Comcast broadband in one of the bedrooms so they had to run additional wiring).

I love the service and NFL-ST more than I thought possible. Had my first real storm system come through today since install and it did glitch a little but it was 1-2 minutes at the most. Hopefully that won't be a regular thing though.

Things I'm not so happy about:

-Installers were not good at this stuff. I had to get MRV working myself and explain some of the stuff to the guy doing my ICK. They are all over the dish aiming and wiring but the technology side of it was like a black hole to a few of these guys (3 installers came out at 3 different times).

-I got a H23-600 instead of a H24. I guess this is common but still disappointing to get older gear.

-The referral discount hasn't been applied to my or my referer's account yet. Guess I'm going to have to call about this.


Overall I'm much more satisfied than I ever was with Comcast. Their HD-DVR boxes had tiny hard drives and regularly froze or blacked out on HD programming and I had no options for NFL programming outside the local networks.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Why does everyone want something for free? It is a service that you PAY for and receive. Why all the hoopla about discounts and free stuff?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Blankman2k5 said:


> Why does everyone want something for free? It is a service that you PAY for and receive. Why all the hoopla about discounts and free stuff?


Because we can


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Blankman2k5 said:


> Why does everyone want something for free? It is a service that you PAY for and receive. Why all the hoopla about discounts and free stuff?


Because some people are just plain Cheap!!! :lol:


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

richierich said:


> Because some people are just plain Cheap!!! :lol:


But people get angry about paying regular price as if it is some sort of insult...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Blankman2k5 said:


> But people get angry about paying regular price as if it is some sort of insult...


Sometimes it is. Paying full price for a car is just because you didnt either do your homework or because you didnt try to lower the price. Either way its not really something I would suggest anyone do. Try to get the price lowered if you can.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't recommend it but the best offers are the ones you start getting a few weeks after you cancel your service and return your equipment. 

Back in January I was unhappy with having audio drop outs so much so that I put my account in suspend mode and switched to cable. I was hoping that in six months DirecTV would solve the audio problem and then I would return. Following the forums here I decided the audio issue had not been addressed and I canceled my service and returned my HR21 in a box that was sent to me for that purpose.

When I cancelled service the retention department talked to me and asked what they could do and my response was only that I was no longer interested in their service due to the audio drop outs and other issues documented on my account.

Within a couple of weeks I received in the mail an offer to return at 50% off for 12 months. I didn't think much of the offer but then someone sent me an email referral. I took a look and saw that I could sign back up with a $29 discount for the first 12 months, $14 discount the second $12 months, get new hardware (HR24, H24),single wire, whole home DVR service, internet connection kit as well as the $10 10 month referral, free HD for life, and premiums for 3 months. I bit, it was an impulse decision as I really had no intent of going back but this was such a good offer and would maybe even help with the audio drop out issue (it didn't).

Had I realized the problems I was going to have with DirecTV I wouldn't have signed back up. It just hasn't been worth the trouble. A missed installation and a poor installation and nearly missed correction install. The HR21 receiver that I returned from previous install got hit was a non return charge. It took DirecTV 13 weeks to refund my money. The billing problems have started and have been correctedd. I am getting all of my discounts, that is working so far. The audio problems, well I am trying not to complain much because I knew what I was going to get.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

joshjr said:


> Sometimes it is. Paying full price for a car is just because you didnt either do your homework or because you didnt try to lower the price. Either way its not really something I would suggest anyone do. Try to get the price lowered if you can.


I still don't see the issue with paying the regular price for tv service. Heck for any service of that nature like internet, cell phone, etc... I guess I am just a strange individual


----------



## longshot (Jul 16, 2003)

Man I must be doing good in my negotiations when I call because last time I called in I got 2 additional HD-DVR's (hr-24's), she noted my account and said I could get free HD for 24 months after my current $10 per month for 12 months falls off in 10months. Whole home dvr install, and the NHL center ice for $99. Oh and replaced a sd-tivo with a HR-24 also!

Been a customer for 8 years, had Sunday ticket every year, nhl center ice for 4 years and have had the premier package since day one as well. Never paid for Superfan once as I has always gotten them to give it to me for free. Every year except one they have given me a discounted price for sunday ticket and one year gave it to me absoutly free.

I am always nice and courtious and I have never once threatened to cancel i always tell them I am evaluating my options due offers from my local cable company or dish network and I was happy with my current service but being frugal in today's economy is just not smart ( which is 100% true) and wanted to know what can be done for a longtime customer who allways pays on-time. They have always done me right be it free equipment, discounts, credits, etc so i remain a happy customer.

Forgive me as this was a long rant but I drank a few beers tonight while watching the LA kings game.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice, did they say if they were extending your contract for another 2 years?


----------



## longshot (Jul 16, 2003)

gitarzan said:


> Nice, did they say if they were extending your contract for another 2 years?


All depends on what they were doing at the time, for some things yes and others no


----------



## Max Mike (Oct 18, 2008)

Well here is my experience so far for what it is worth….

I was a two year plus DirecTV customer, my commitment ran out in June and I wanted a faster internet connection than the Telco could give me. Charter had the faster internet connection so I called D* at the end of September and told them the need to make me a deal to stay… D* did not offer me much so I canceled D* and had Charter installed.

The day after I canceled D* called me back and offered me a $30 a month discount for a year and six months of HBO/Showtime/Starz/etc… I said no thanks I had already gotten Charter so I shipped the three receivers back.

In the ensuing two weeks I came to hate Charter more than words can describe. The SA/Cisco HD-DVR is utter and total crap has the same feature set and program guide Charter had in 2002, HD programming is not nearly as good (which I knew going in), a horribly jumbled channel lineup with no workable favorites list, no search at all, much less storage capacity, very limited DVR record options, limited/crippled Dolby audio output options (will not carry Dolby over HDMI if you use the digital audio out). On top of that Charter did the usual bait and switch on installation and tried to charge me a extra $20 installation fee above that we agreed too (good thing I recorded all telephone conversations with Charter). Two weeks ago I called Charter when I saw the extra installation fee on my web account and they agreed to remove the extra charge, which Charter did until it popped up again today when the new billing period started for Nov. But I get ahead of myself…

Friday I had gotten a call from DirecTV… D* wants me back. D* offers me a free install, free HD-DVR, free second HD receiver, a $30 discount for a year, free HBO ect. for six months and will pay for me any Charter early termination fees up to $200. I told the D* rep I would consider the offer and for him to call me Monday, he said he would.

Meanwhile back to today… I see the extra Charter installation charge has reappeared. I called Charter and told their rep the story so far and that Charter had gotten its one and only chance to fix the bill had not done so and Charter could come get their stuff and cancel my service. I got bounced to a supervisor who assured me the charges would be removed I told her they had already promised me that once and there would be no second chance. Then after agreeing to remove the extra charge she tried to argue the charges were justified, I then asked her if she wanted to hear the recording of my conversation with the sales person agreeing to my installation terms and no extra charges. She said that was not necessary she would cancel the service and I could bring in the boxes, I responded they had made the mistake and I was not going to drive twenty miles both ways to bring back their stuff if they wanted it to come get it she agreed to a Wednesday pickup date. My guess is this is not the end of it but I will fight that later.

In the meantime I am a free agent and D* has made me a good offer, I really prefer Dish Network equipment but D* is trying hard.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

Max Mike said:


> Well here is my experience so far for what it is worth&#8230;.
> 
> I was a two year plus DirecTV customer, my commitment ran out in June and I wanted a faster internet connection than the Telco could give me. Charter had the faster internet connection so I called D* at the end of September and told them the need to make me a deal to stay&#8230; D* did not offer me much so I canceled D* and had Charter installed.
> 
> ...


Have someone send you a DirecTV referral email. Thien sign back up through the email link online as a new customer and get the new customrer promotion plus the referral credits. I doubt Dish is close to the DirecTV offer right now especially if you live in a zip code that has the second year credit.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

gitarzan said:


> Have someone send you a DirecTV referral email. Thien sign back up through the email link online as a new customer and get the new customrer promotion plus the referral credits. I doubt Dish is close to the DirecTV offer right now especially if you live in a zip code that has the second year credit.


That shouldn't be an option, seeing as how he just left a month ago.


----------



## gitarzan (Dec 31, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> That shouldn't be an option, seeing as how he just left a month ago.


Worked for me after about three weeks.


----------

